# Some new pics of the boys! =)



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Here they are:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

wow they are gorgeous! i wish i could get more than just 1 betta, they are so beautiful and full of color


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your bettas are beautiful!!


----------



## waffles (Feb 10, 2010)

great pictures


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks! I didn't realize the pics were so big or I would have re-sized them! Sorry! :/


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Great pics! They are beautiful!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

They are SO cute!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Beautiful boys you've got there!!!!!!!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Beautiful boys, love the pictures.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're very pretty! Great pictures.  LOVE the picture in your avatar...did you take that?


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Great pictures of beautiful fish!


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking at all of these beautiful betta pictures make me want to go to my local fish store right NOW and get a betta. nice pictures btw


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy: Yes, I took the picture! It's Folly Beach, Charleston, SC! It was just a PERFECT DAY, with PERFECT LIGHTING, and using a "not so nice" camera, I got lucky with a few AMAZING PICTURES! Here's the full version! Sorry, guys! I know it's a FISH FORUM! :/


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

fishyfood said:


> looking at all of these beautiful betta pictures make me want to go to my local fish store right now and get a betta. Nice pictures btw :d



Do it! =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Beautiful pic, BettaBetta!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I love that picture!!


----------



## FishyFood (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful picture  When I go fishing, I always take pictures of the sunrise or sunset.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I took some nice sunset pics in Mexico like some 25 years ago. lol


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got a great idea! I'm going to post a thread on off topic discussions about your favorite photography pictures!!


----------



## SchwimmyTheBetta (Dec 31, 2009)

I love in the second picture how your fishy looks like he is wearing lipstick! Your fish are beautiful!


----------



## BettaBetta (Jan 25, 2010)

Yep! He has blue lips! LOL!


----------

